#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Dhamma Dana (documentary)

## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Dhamma Dana (documentary)   http://vimeo.com/13815026   Бирманский фильм

----------

Ануруддха (23.09.2011), Дондог (23.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Бирма - удивительно красивая буддийская страна и пока не поддавшаяся современной глобализации.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (30.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Бутан тоже сопротивляется. хотелось бы чтобы и Шри Ланка побольше сопротивлялась

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2011)

----------

